

Is Docker ready for production? - ingve
https://t37.net/is-docker-ready-for-production-feedbacks-of-a-2-weeks-hands-on.html

======
peterwwillis
Some of his gripes about Docker (particularly the networking) are valid, but
the rest are part of any chroot environment. And honestly, for someone so
"experienced", you'd think someone would tell him re-building his
infrastructure 10 times a day might not be the most efficient way to update
live production services.

